# Monark Super Deluxe



## TheFizzer (Oct 4, 2014)

I am wanting to buy a Monark just like the one in the pic, same color too.


----------



## cruisersbylou (Oct 4, 2014)

*monark sprocket*

Looking to buy a nice monark chrome sprocket just like the one on this bike and has to be a men's.Thank


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 31, 2014)

*monark super deluxes*

memory lane has them for 20.00 brand new from bicycle larry


----------

